# Sigma BC 1009 zeigt ständig LEER an



## pefT3 (21. November 2016)

habe einen alten BC 1009 Tacho, der nach einem Batteriewechsel verlangte. Ok, Batterie gewechselt, zeigt aber immer noch LEER an. Zeichet jedoch beim Fahren auf, allerdings blinkt die ganze Zeit LEER. Im Stand kann man dann die Daten abrufen, obwohl zwischendurch immer wieder LEER aufblickt.
Einfach mal gegen den funtionierenden BC 1009 vom Zweitrad gewechselt, nun zeigt dieser dieselben Symptome, zeichnet auf, blinkt aber LEER.
Beim Batteriewechsel was falsch gemacht? Probleme mit der LED Lampe (deshalb extra den kabelgebundenen genommen)?
Bin momentan etwas ratlos.


----------



## nightwolf (22. November 2016)

Welche Batterien hast Du verwendet?
Ich hatte schonmal CR2032 vom Supermarkt-Wuehltisch, von denen hat im Fahrradtacho keine lang gehalten.

Meine Empfehlung waere bei Ebay Duracells zu holen - die sind auf diesem Weg erschwinglich und halten erheblich besser durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (24. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Du warst einfach zu schnell beim Wechseln 


Entferne nochmal die Batterie und warte ruhig mal 4-5min. 
Dann erst registriert der Computer einen Batteriewechsel und resettet die Anzeige.

Viele Grüße


----------



## pefT3 (24. November 2016)

Geduld braucht der Mensch. 
Alles wieder gut.


----------

